# MySQL vs. SQL Server 2000



## Spacemonkey (22. August 2002)

Was ist denn besser MySQL oder von Microsoft der SQL Server 2000?
Und was sind dei Vorteile und Nachteile von beiden?


----------



## Christian Fein (22. August 2002)

Vergleich nicht mysql server und ms sql server.

denn die beide verfolgen verschiedene Richtungen und sind nicht wirklich zu vergleichen.

MS SQL - Oracle9 - IBM DB2 - PostgreeSQL

ist eher die richtung.

mysql ist eine auf Webdevelopment optmierte Datenbank.
keine Transaktionen, dementsprechend kein transaktSQL aber sehr schnelle zugriffszeiten.

Pauschal zu sagen was besser ist kann mann nicht, eher geht mann nach dem einsatzgebiet.


----------



## Slizzzer (22. August 2002)

Zunächst muß ich HolyFly zustimmen: Vergleichen kannst Du die Datenbanken sicher nicht direkt.
MySQL hat einige Vorteile. Z.B. der Preis und die Plattformunabhängigkeit.
Ich stelle gerade in unserem Intranet von Access auf MySQL mit Webfrontend um. Zum einen wegen der Leistung (Access geht bei 3000-4000 Datensätze doch schon arg in die Knie) und wegen Der Installationsarbeit. Auf jedem Rechner, egal ob Windows, Linux oder MacOS, ist ein Browser installiert. Brauchst also keine Cliensoftware aufbügeln.


----------



## Spacemonkey (22. August 2002)

Für was brauche ich dann den von MS?

Ich bin zwar nicht so der Profi aber auch kein blutiger Anfänger mehr, deswegen würde ich mich gerne mal informieren.

Ich habe bei mir daheim auch MySQL laufen. Es ist einfach praktisch, schnell und unkompliziert!


----------



## Schnitz (23. August 2002)

Dann hast du noch keine komplexen Anwendungen geschrieben.
Sorry, aber irgendwo gibt mySQL einfach von der Funktionalität auf.

MS SQL wird dann richtig gut, wenn man Server linkt, Trigger und Stored Procedures verwendet, mit Indizes arbeitet...

mySQL ist gut für kleiner Sachen, woe einen normalen Web-Shop, Foren, und lauter so Zeug. Aber eine Firma, deren Kapital Datenbanken sind, würde nicht auf mySQL setzen...
Also ist MSSQL prinzpiell eher im hochprofessionellen Bereich anzusiedeln, und mySQL für weniger kritische Anwendungen...


----------



## Spacemonkey (23. August 2002)

DAnke für die Antwort, jetzt weiß ich endlich bescheid.
Also könnte man so sagen, dass MySQL hauptsächlich aufs Internet spezialisiert ist und MS SQL auf Interne Firmennetze, die große DAtenbestände haben.


----------



## Schnitz (23. August 2002)

Nicht ganz...
Viele Firmen nutzen auf Grund der Zuverlässigkeit des MSSQL Servers diesen eben deshalb für Internet Server.
Es kommt auf die Auslegung des Unternehmens an. Wenn man davon ausgeht, viele (wirklich viele) Tabellen, Funktionen gleichzeitige Benutzer Zugriffe und sowas zu haben, sollte man sich eher für MS entscheiden...


----------



## Spacemonkey (23. August 2002)

Ok jetzt weiß ichs. 
Ist es eigentlich viel schwieriger mit einem MS-Server zu hantieren als mit mysql?


----------



## Schnitz (23. August 2002)

Nö, das arbeiten ist nicht unbedingt schwieriger. Man kann genauso einfach wie mit mySQL arbeiten. Allerdings erfordert es viel mehr Wissen und Erfahrung, um beim SQL Server alles auszureizen, und ihn richtig zu bedienen...


----------



## Christian Fein (24. August 2002)

Nun bei grossen Datenbanken sind aber oracle und db2 dem MS SQL Server vorzuziehen. Der hält sich zumeist weil er günstiger ist.
Jedoch eine andere alternative (kostet genausowenig wie mysql) ist PostgreeSQL welcher den Selben Funktionsumfang wie mssql bzw andere grosse db mit transactsql, trigger storedprozedures usw bietet.

Und ist hier runterzuladen.
http://www.postgresql.org/

Mit ein bischen Suche findest auch ein frei herunterladbares ebook dafür.
läuft jedoch nur auf richtigen betriebssystemen


----------



## JoelH (24. August 2002)

*hmm,*

wobei Postgres wohl langsamer ist, es kommt wirklich darauf an was du machen willst und was du brauchst, brauchst du Transaktionen ist MySQL ruas, allerdings Postgres noch immer drin im rennen, soll es sehr schnell geht dann verliert Postgres leider an boden, aber naja dafür ist MSSQL ein besonders besuchter Hackergast, es ist wirklich eine Frage des Abwägens zwischen Kosten/Nutzenund Anwendunf, ich würde immer eine Oracle DB vorziehen aber leider sind die teuerer usw. Man kann es nicht genau sagen man muss sich entscheiden ! Naja MySQL 4 wird einen Schritt nach vorne tun, dann sieht alles wieder ganz anders aus


----------



## Christian Fein (24. August 2002)

*Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von JoelH _
> *, brauchst du Transaktionen ist MySQL ruas,
> *


Das war einmal, muss mich selber auch korrigieren es gibt nun auch transaktionskontrolle für mysql



> * soll es sehr schnell geht dann verliert Postgres leider an boden, aber *


Auch das war einmal, die letzten Benchmarks die ich gelesen habe sprechen ne andere sprache, ich such mal die links


----------



## IchSchreiGleich (23. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Schnitz _
> *Nicht ganz...
> Viele Firmen nutzen auf Grund der Zuverlässigkeit des MSSQL Servers diesen eben deshalb für Internet Server.*


"Zuverlässigkeit"... das ich nich lache. Ich arbeite in einer Firma, die Kassensysteme herstellt und demzufolge auf Datenbanken angewiesen ist. Ich kann nur sagen: So eine sch***** mit dem MS-SQL-Zeug. Andauernd Fehler und Inkonsistenzen, welche sich mit den Bordeigenen Tools nicht mal bereinigen lassen. DBCC, BCP, etc. alles fürn Popo.
Wenns also viel wird und die DB mehrere GB groß wird, kann man mit MS-SQL-Server schon ganz schön tief in den Müll fassen.


----------

